# Ghrp-6 & cjc question



## Adam_david (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok so I read that if somatostatin is present in your system that the peptides won't do any good.  So how do you know if it's present or not?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

Deep question A-d..   but if u have acromeglia or excess gh natural production somatostatins are used to decrease gh production if I remember correctly. Basically its a gene u probably dont have if you are growing normal in structure as say a sibling or parent.. U made me dig my brain cell from college anatomy out. Lol   dont quote me..someome may help answer this better brutha..


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow,  I can't even remember what town I went to college in.  WTF IB!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

LOL..one class I did enjoy but with adhd I wandered at nightclubs instead of study halls..


----------



## BigBob (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll bail you out old man.
If the levels of human growth hormone in circulation in the brain and the blood get too high, then special cells called somatostatin neurons detect this. These neurons then trigger the creation of more GHIH in the brain. This then in turn slows down the secretion of human growth hormone. There are several products you can take to block it. Acetylcholine is one but not sure about the others.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 1, 2014)

Anybody know why you can't store the two peptides together in one container?  My guess is the compounds would bond together therefore changing but I could be completely wrong


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Deep question A-d..   but if u have acromeglia or excess gh natural production somatostatins are used to decrease gh production if I remember correctly. Basically its a gene u probably dont have if you are growing normal in structure as say a sibling or parent.. U made me dig my brain cell from college anatomy out. Lol   dont quote me..someome may help answer this better brutha..



Damn, IB...there a new brofessor in town....:headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

Thks bigbob, and u too chris..lol. thats the correct terminology I was trying to get at but the brain cell that carried that left in the hot tub time machine via grey goose..
A-d peptides are a very senstive compound .temperature, shaking, even how they are reconcentrated can destroy them. There is a reason u rarely, if any, see a peptide blend..


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok well i took the cjc no dac 2 mg and reconstituted it with 2cc of water and the ghrp-6 5mg with 2.5cc of water.  Is that right?


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 1, 2014)

I would have done 1cc for the cjc and 2.5cc for the ghrp.   Not that it's wrong,  just makes the ratios the same.   5ius would be 100mcg for both.  It is for your ghrp,  but your cjc is 10ius for 100mcg, make sense.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 1, 2014)

From something I read earlier it's better to go with igf-1 lr3 that with the cjc+ghrp.  What u think?


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 2, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> From something I read earlier it's better to go with igf-1 lr3 that with the cjc+ghrp.  What u think?



The only way you will really know whats best for you is too experiment a little and do some blood work to see whats doing the job your looking for.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm getting sleepy a lot on this stuff. Not like drowsy just HARD to wake in the morning and the overwhelming urge to take a nap during the day. I read somewhere that this meant it was doing it's job   Is this true?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Ok so I read that if somatostatin is present in your system that the peptides won't do any good.  So how do you know if it's present or not?



Peptides still work but somatostatin inhibits hgh release.
Easy answer...take a somatostatin inhibitors to keep somatostatin from inhibiting the gh release from the gh peptides. The best somatostatin inhibitor is huperzine A. I take 200mcg a half hour before gh peptides. I get it from vitacost.com. It's inexpensive.


----------

